# Leopard gecko genetics



## sleeping gecko (May 7, 2009)

I'm still learning all about leopard gecko genetics and i wanted to clear up what a RAPTOR is:

I know it is Talbino eclipse and it's patternless but what the differnce between:

Talbino eclipse patternless stripped
Talbino eclipse patternless reverse stripped


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

sleeping gecko said:


> I'm still learning all about leopard gecko genetics and i wanted to clear up what a RAPTOR is:
> 
> I know it is Talbino eclipse and it's patternless but what the differnce between:
> 
> ...


Just Patternless is a Recessive trait, And Talbino eclipse patternless make a leo with the trade name Ember.

Talbino eclipse patternless striped and Talbino eclipse patternless reverse striped are the same thing, 
Sometimes people short hand it.

So,
Talbino eclipse patternless striped make a leo with the trade name RAPTOR.
Talbino eclipse patternless reverse striped make a leo with the trade name RAPTOR.


----------



## sleeping gecko (May 7, 2009)

ok thank you your very helpful


----------



## angelgirls29 (Jul 10, 2010)

gazz said:


> Just Patternless is a Recessive trait, And Talbino eclipse patternless make a leo with the trade name Ember.
> 
> Talbino eclipse patternless striped and Talbino eclipse patternless reverse striped are the same thing,
> Sometimes people short hand it.
> ...


Wo.
That's like trying to read a tongue-twister... :lol2:

So... A RAPTOR is a whatever-striped, Tremper albino, patternelss with eclipse eyes etc.
And an Ember is a RAPTOR without stripe?

:help:


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

angelgirls29 said:


> Wo.
> That's like trying to read a tongue-twister... :lol2:
> 
> So... A RAPTOR is a whatever-striped, Tremper albino, patternelss with eclipse eyes etc.
> ...


No an Ember is a Tremper Albino Eclipse MURPHYS PATTERNLESS ie the recessive gene that produces a fully patternless gecko.


----------



## angelgirls29 (Jul 10, 2010)

sam12345 said:


> No an Ember is a Tremper Albino Eclipse MURPHYS PATTERNLESS ie the recessive gene that produces a fully patternless gecko.


A RAPTOR with no pattern?
Just out of interest, what base colour would that be?

Ie Murphy Patternless = yellowy greeny
Blizzard = off-white


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

angelgirls29 said:


> A RAPTOR with no pattern?
> Just out of interest, what base colour would that be?
> 
> Ie Murphy Patternless = yellowy greeny
> Blizzard = off-white


Im not sure what you mean.

A RAPTOR with no pattern would be a top quality RAPTOR and its base colour would be yellow or orange like this one: http://geckosetc.com/images/avail/Available Pictures/RPF2_84_600.jpg

As you say a Murphys (genetic) Patternless usually can be yellow, greyish or greeny. Like so: http://geckosetc.com/images/avail/Available Pictures/PAM2_2220_2_600.jpg

And a blizzard ranges from yellow to grey and the best being white:
http://geckosetc.com/images/avail/Available Pictures/BLM1_2220_11_600.jpg


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

angelgirls29 said:


> Wo.
> That's like trying to read a tongue-twister... :lol2:
> 
> So... A RAPTOR is a whatever-striped, Tremper albino, patternelss with eclipse eyes etc.
> ...


Patternless and Patternless reverse striped are two totally unrelated trait.

Patternless is a Recessive trait.









Patternless reverse striped is a Polygenic trait, That's a Reverse stripe with out the Reverse stripe, So first they was bred for the Reverse stripe, Then they was bred to remove the Reverse stripe, Leaving a clean looking leo, Well the really good ones anyway.


----------



## angelgirls29 (Jul 10, 2010)

gazz said:


> Patternless and Patternless reverse striped are two totally unrelated trait.
> 
> Patternless is a Recessive trait.
> image
> ...


I used to have a murphy patternless.
So if people say patternless, they mean murphy patternless (the old leucistic)?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

angelgirls29 said:


> So if people say patternless, they mean murphy patternless (the old leucistic)?


If they say just Patternless or Albino patternless'etc, 
Then Yes they mean the Recessive patternless trait.


----------

